# Next Stork Meet up - Thursday 31 January (Belfast)



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Stork Infertility Support Group Meetings
WRDA, 6 Mount Charles
Off University Road/Botanic Avenue, Belfast, BT7 1NZ 


Next Meeting – Thursday 31st January 2008 – 8.00pm

“A former member of the Stork Group will talk about her journey through infertility and how she was eventually successful.”  

Why not come along for a coffee and a chat!!  We are friendly and the meetings are quite informal ! 
  
Those of you travelling by car can access the street via Botanic Avenue. There is a barrier managed by Queens University Security - just press "0" and call and say that you are attending a meeting in 6 Mount Charles - there should be no problem getting in. 

Should you wish to confirm your attendance then please phone Sharon Davidson, Regional Organiser for I N U K on tel. no. 02890-825677 or email [email protected]


----------



## shoppingqueen (Nov 22, 2007)

Sharon

Do men go to these?


----------

